# MSI x800XT doing some strange things



## alberto (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi to everybody from Spain 

I installed Atitool some days ago just to see how my new card was working (500/500) and everything was fine.

But 2 days ago I clicked in the "LOAD" button when default was selected and now its making strange things. I dont think its broken, and I really hope someone of you can tell me how this problem can be fixed.

This image shows what it´s doing now.






Thanks to everybody,

Alberto


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

try to reinstall your drivers & atitool


----------



## Alberto. (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks zealot,

I already tried it but it didnt work at all.

When I dont have any drivers installed I dont see any artifacts or anything wrong, its just when the installation finish (dont care if its catalyst, omega or dna drivers) when all the show begins  

Its strange because I can play 100% fine Vampire:Bloodlines, and with only some artifacts Neverwinter Nights; but its imposible when I tried to play Doom3 or Half life 2.

Perhaps its the heat (my x800 reaches 80ºC when playing sometime & 40-45ºC when doing nothing)
or some memory problem.

I already saw some people telling the same so it could be a x800 common problem.

If anyone can help thanks in advance.

Alberto


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 30, 2004)

Alberto... are you overclocking the MOBO and memory?


----------



## Alberto. (Nov 30, 2004)

Well,

all I did was to increase the core from 500Mhz to 506Mhz (I was afraid to break the card or something LOL) and I tried to see how much I could get from the memory, but I didnt put it higher than 515 and then back to 500

I have just rechecked if the fan was working properly and everything is ok with it (it doesnt make any noise at all).
I have closed the case too now, it was open to make it cooler but it didnt work, now the overdrive from the ATI control center tells me it´s at about 42-44ºC

I dont have any more ideas 
Btw the card was working great for 1 or 2 weeks so I dont think it´s a hardware error.

Thanks Urlyin


----------

